# What in the World do I do With Whey



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Well the title says it all. What do you do with whey? Can I use it?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

If it is a whey with rennet, then you can add some more milk and make ricotta. Some people use it for baking. Some people use it for their garden, hair rinse, and more. I just feed mine to the chickens.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Eat it with curds on a tuffet, like little miss muffet! 

All kidding aside, it's very rich and nutritious and good in desserts, animal feed(my goats loved it...weird) and on its own with brown sugar. You'll find some good use for it!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We make ricotta cheese with it, feed it to the cats, dogs, and chickens, or whoever will drink it, put it in the garden on the blueberries and tomatoes, rinse our hair with it and use it in cooking and baking...most any recipe that calls for water or milk. It's really good in soups like cauliflower, broccoli, or chicken noodle. It's high in protein and is really good for you!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

christinajh said:


> If it is a whey with rennet, then you can add some more milk and make ricotta. Some people use it for baking. Some people use it for their garden, hair rinse, and more. I just feed mine to the chickens.


Hair rinse? Garden? Do you know how? We have chickens. Do you know if pigs would like it?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> We make ricotta cheese with it, feed it to the cats, dogs, and chickens, or whoever will drink it, put it in the garden on the blueberries and tomatoes, rinse our hair with it and use it in cooking and baking...most any recipe that calls for water or milk. It's really good in soups like cauliflower, broccoli, or chicken noodle. It's high in protein and is really good for you!


Can you give me a detailed way how to make ricotta with it? We always get it when we are making ricotta.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Use it as ice melter in the winter on the walks!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Its great for pigs.

You can make sourdough bread.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use it for making bread, and in smoothies. I've also made ricotta and gjetost (Norwegian goat cheese)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pigs LOVE it!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Soap, soup, garden, ricotta, smoothies (think that ppl ACTUALLY pay for whey powder...), chickens, pigs, dogs, that's all I can think of now....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We make soup with it...anything you use water to cook, you can substitute the whey. Ricotta is easy. Heat the whey to 195-200 DO NOT BOIL Once you see curds, take off the heat and let set for 10 minutes. Ladle the curds into a butter muslin lined colander and let drain for about 20 minutes. I never added more milk to it...just did that. Out of 2 gallons of whey I'd get a couple cups or so of ricotta

And now I give any extra to the chickens. High protein that helps them lay eggs and keeps them healthy. THey LOVE it.


----------



## Silvery_moontears (Apr 25, 2014)

Just don't send it down the sink. I was told that it wreaks havoc on septic systems


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Silvery_moontears said:


> Just don't send it down the sink. I was told that it wreaks havoc on septic systems
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's good to know!


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Use it as ice melter in the winter on the walks!


Well all the ice is gone now but that would have been great to know about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Is whey better for you than just plain milk?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The leftover whey is the same thing as the whey powder you buy for protein shakes....just not in dehydrated form. It has a lot of protein and can be considered a complete protein. It lacks some of milks nutritional properties so isn't really "better" but is different. I also saw to use it in your bath to nourish skin


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

So it's different? I'll try putting it in things for more protein


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I usually make chevre or mozarella, then ricotta with the whey. What's left after that goes to animals or garden - 3 uses from one batch of milk!  I used it to boil pasta once but there wasn't much difference compared to water.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

FutureHopeFarm said:


> So it's different? I'll try putting it in things for more protein


whey you get from leftover of making cheese is the same as the dried whey people pay for in health food stores they add to smoothies. so, instead of adding whey protein powder that you have to buy, use your leftover whey.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! I learned so much in this thread! Thanks for posting the question!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I have only made mozzarella so far. I get a pound out of a gallon of milk. Then I heat the whey (sometimes to a low boil, sometimes to just shy of boiling) and skim off the new curds, often getting nearly a pound of that as well. I'll either use as ricotta, or add some seasonings and use as a soft cheese. Served this at a recent game night and guests raved about it. I've used the leftover whey in soups. I usually reduce it by about half (by simmering on the stove) and then freeze it. You can also use it, rather than milk or cream, in making caramel. I've had varying results doing this - including one AMAZING batch. I have a hard time making ANY caramel though. Seems it's a different consistency each time. 

If I already have some in the freezer, the dogs and chickens love it. My goats dont seem interested - then again, their tastes seem to change by the day. :roll:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If you have vinegary whey from making a vinegar cheese like Brousse, try cooking quinoa in it. I find the two complement each other. When it's nearly done cooking, throw in some leafy greens like lambs quarters or spinach--a delicious combination!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been told by people that Whey will give your goats scours though, so I'd be careful about feeding it to them. I've never tried to give it to them since I have other things I can use it for rather than risk it.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Last yr I had 3 out of 6 does drinking whey. Two would fight over it, the 3rd would drink it sometimes. This yr, only the two will drink it, can't convince that third gal to touch it this yr at all. Funny thing, one of those that love it has trips, and all 3 of her kids belly up to the bar and drink right alongside mom. We make two gallon batches of cheese, and those two (and the trips) drink the whey from two gal at a time. Haven't had any trouble with scours. 


8)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It really puts the weight on pigs fast!! And helps chickens to be healthy
.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Great! Well I'm making cheese today and now I know what to do with the whey.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use it to tenderize meat and mix it with my marinades

I make ricotta

I use it in place of milk in recipes for cake and such

The chickens get it

I mix it with the dogs kibble

You can make drinks out of it 

Water your garden

Its supposed to be good for your hair and skin

As a base for smoothies


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I gave some to my chickens today and they loved it! I still have lots of other things to try with it.


----------

